# fines and dandies



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Working a deadly swing shift today, so have all morning to photograph more bottles -- this time from my box of "dandy" flasks.
 These dandy flasks used to be found in dealers' under-the-sales-table boxes as they're generally post-TOC and weren't as nice looking as pumpkinseeds or coffins...a half-pint George Goeppert is up first.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

A pint Hansen & Iversen:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

This J. C. Welsh also comes in a pumpkinseed flask with the same embossing, a half-pint:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

A half-pint Mohns & Kaltenback with a monogram...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Always end up with a "stray" Oakland bottle in these boxes...a pint [:-]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

A half-pint Rathjen Mercantile here, late model perhaps 1915, pretty plain looking...all these dandy flasks look very similar although a fair number of them come in nice Western-blown amber glass...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

An ugly little Rosenblatt...half-pint [8D] whoo hoo nice cap...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

A big old Witte's pint, kinda plain I guess


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you Wm. Spreen for this beautiful pint dandy...[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Yellowstone Bar from a box under the sales table; the dealer had two of these one with a cap...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

This little half-pint is whittled, beautiful Western-blown glass and is at least twice as heavy as most others its size...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

This one has PCGW on the base a blank plate mold [:-] with a fancy "Full 1/2 Pint" embossed on the front base...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

A fairly nice Eagle Vineyard pint...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Family French Liquor Store pint with street address...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Neat embossing, pretty common methinks...a half pint


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Justin Liquor Co. a pint somehow not too attractive as far as flasks go...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Finishing off with a cool half-pint, this one has a bit more going for it than most dandies.
 Picked this up from one of the last San Jose bottle club shows at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice Jason......that Eagle Vineyard and the few after that one are ones I would have definitely picked up.

 Doug

 P.S........When my digging friend sends me a picture of that Townsends cleaned up, I'll post it for you.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jun 11, 2009)

good show!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

